# Q: What's the origin and significance of the name Rasier for the Uber subsidiary?



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

A: 'Rasier' is German for 'shave'.

At the time, Lyft drivers had a pink moustache on the front of their cars.

'Uber, in other words, was coming after the mustache.'

'The Upstarts: How Uber, Airbnb, and the killer companies of the new Silicon Valley are changing the world' by Brad Stone; Little, Brown and Company; New York City; 2017; page 301.


----------



## Ubercide (Apr 20, 2017)

Maybe the Uber inc. was taken


----------

